# 15x56 Binocular Options



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

* 15x56 Binoculars*

There's many threads around about "Big Eye" 15x56 binoculars. As many of you know the 1 question that arises is how does the XYZ 15x56 compare to the Swarovski SLC 15x56, which has "set the bar" on top quality in a 15x56. We feel we do a fairly good job of evaluating product that we choose to keep in stock and promote. Here is a list, in no particular order, of the 15x56's we have decided are the ones worth carrying and suggesting.

Of course there's the king, *Swarovski SLC 15 x 56 WB #58291*.
The 15x56 SLC Binocular from Swarovski combines extra-low dispersion (HD) glass elements and range of proprietary optical coatings with a weather-resistant magnesium alloy housing to create a multi-purpose set of glasses that deliver impressive image quality and durability. This configuration of the SLC displays an immersive 62° apparent viewing angle; a long 16mm eye relief and multi-position twist-up eyecups enable a comfortable viewing distance for almost any observer.
Swarovski uses an Abbe-König prism design for the 56mm SLC model, which maintains a streamlined form-factor without sacrificing image quality. The prisms are phase-corrected to enhance sharpness and reduce chromatic aberration. And each of the fluoride-containing HD glass elements is finished with multiple layers of SWAROTOP anti-reflective lens coating. Resulting images transmitted by the SLC optical path are rich with detail and saturated with lifelike color.
In addition to its high-transmission optical system, Swarovski also equips the SLC binocular with a range of features that improve the handling experience of the observer. The geared focus system offers quick and precise focusing with the same focus wheel, permitting the observer to focus from infinity down to 13 ft in only two rotations. Covering the magnesium alloy housing are two distinct types of rubber armoring, each providing impact protection and tactile response where they are needed most.
Complementing the HD optics and improved ergonomics of the SLC series binoculars is a nitrogen-filled housing that is air-tight to a depth of 13 ft. Swarovski finishes the exposed lens surfaces with their SWARODUR scratch-resistant and anti-reflective coating, as well as SWAROCLEAN non-stick lens coating, which repels moisture and prevents residue from adhering to the exposed glass. Its premium optics and user-friendly performance make the SLC binocular a reliable optic for intermediate to long-range glassing tasks.

*Sig Sauer Zulu9 15x56mm HDX*
The ZULU9 combines superior optical performance with in-the-field utility. High quality glass, fully multi-coated Spectracoat lenses, and phase-coated Abbe-Konig prisms provide maximum brightness, contrast and crisp resolution. The ZULU9 performs in the harshest conditions, giving unmatched performance in inclement weather or rugged terrain. ZULU9 barrels are nitrogen-filled and will not fog in cold, wet weather.
ZULU series binoculars incorporate a rugged and durable magnesium housing that is tripod-compatible
Durable rubber armor protects and provides an ergonomic non-slip grip design 
Multi-position twist-up eyecups create generous eye relief
Waterproof and fog-proof performance -- ZULU series binoculars are IPX-7 rated for complete immersion in up to a meter of water.

*Zeiss Conquest HD 15x56*
The well-balanced Conquest® HD binoculars provide outstanding performance for ambitious nature observation. Uncompromising design, ergonomics and optics at an unbelievably attractive price.
Developed for extremely long distances, the Conquest HD 15x56 also provides a razor-sharp view of the smallest details even at longer range. Discover nature's smallest secrets. The necessary comfort is provided by the tripod adaptor supplied, which enables the binoculars to be mounted on a tripod in no time. The 15x56 is the specialist for situations in difficult lighting conditions and impresses with bright and high contrast images.
90% Light Transmission - Higher definition glass produces 90% to-the-eye light transmission, great low-light performance and excellent target resolution across the entire magnification range.
Optimised operating elements - Comfortable observation is not just a matter of lenses. The comfortable focus system with the large focusing wheel ensures easy handling, optimum grip and precise focusing even with gloves. The eyecups round off its ergonomic perfection. Slightly slanted, they are carefully aligned to aid observation comfort.
Compact and robust construction - Compact size, low weight and robust body construction guarantee readiness for use under all conditions. Comfortable observation is not just a matter of lenses. Ergonomics plays a major role too – and this is where the Conquest HD, with its compact size and lightweight, modern design, truly comes into its own.
A clear view, whatever the weather - There are always exciting things to be seen in the world of nature – even in wet weather. This is why ZEISS developed LotuTec®. A coating for the lenses of binoculars and spotting scopes that enables a clear and unhindered view in all weather conditions.
ZEISS T* coating is a guarantee of the brilliant, high-contrast images which you will experience above all in adverse light conditions and in the twilight. Behind it, however, there is no specific formula for building up the layers. Instead, it is a technology that is constantly adjusted to suit new glass materials and requirements, which varies from lens to lens.

*Steiner HX 15x56*
With the innovative HX Series, you've got a new arsenal of optics to match your style and quarry. The high-precision roof prism design, advanced lens coatings, ergonomic rubber-armored polycarb frames, and four specific-performance models let you focus on your individual adventure like never before.
Pick your challenge, and there's new HX to master it. From dark woods to sunlit ridges, lowland bogs to the high plains, new optical approaches and frame designs promise brighter, clearer images, extended field of view, easier handling, and all-weather toughness to bring more success to every hunt.
The Steiner HX 15x56 won two "Best of" awards from BestBinocularReviews.com, for best hunting binocular and best high power binocular: "For such a high magnification, the brightness and general quality of the view is you get through these is also super impressive. I was particularly blown away by the very low level of color fringing, which on high powered devices is usually far more obvious."
New Frame Design makes the HX binoculars easier to grip, more comfortable for extending scouting.
Bright, Crisp Images are the result of new lens coatings that increase light transmission across the spectrum.
Wider Field of View helps you spot wildlife more quickly, at greater distances, than ever before.
Fast-Close-Focus™ central focusing wheel requires minimal rotation for quick, absolute sharpness from close up to infinity.
Ergonomic Eyecups shield against side light and drafts for clear, crisp view.
Steiner Nano-Protection hydrophobic molecular coating creates a lens surface so smooth, water sheets off and dirt, dust, snow, and fingerprints are repelled.
Makrolon® housing is durable polycarbonate with NBR Long Life rubber armoring, creating a lightweight, rugged chassis that withstands 11 Gs of impact. Impervious to harsh conditions for generations of trusted use.
N2 injection™ system seals 14-psi pressurized dry nitrogen into the optic, for fogproof clarity in any condition - from artic cold to desert heat.

*Athlon Cronus G2 15x56 UHD*
This 15x56 binocular is designed for serious glassing, with exceptional edge to edge clarity, sharp detail enhancement, ultra-clear brightness and true color representation. Whether you are on your annual hunt for whitetails on the family farm in Alabama, or filling your tag on an once in a lifetime Montana Big Horn, don’t leave anything to chance. Athlon included extra-low dispersion UHD glass resulting in a clearer and sharper image. Athlon's state of the art ESP (Enhance Spectral Prism) dielectric coating reflects 99% of the light through the prism assembly. Athlon uses a Magnesium chassis to reduce weight while keeping the chassis rugged to withstand the scrapes and bumps of constant use.
E2ES System-Edge 2 Edge Sharpness system: E2ES System is a field flattening system that produces sharper, clearer images all the way from one lens edge to the other
UHD Glass: Extra-Low dispersion glass gives you an image with little or no chromatic fringe so the final result brings an ultimate clearest and sharpest image to your eyes
ESP Dielectric Coating- Enhanced Spectral Prism Dielectric Coating: ESP Dielectric Coating is a multi layer prism coating that reflects over 99% of the light to your eyes bringing you a clear, bright image that displays accurate color reproduction.
Lightweight Magnesium Chassis: Magnesium chassis give you the strength of a metal chassis while reducing the weight as much as 35%
XPL Coating- Xtra Protective Layer coating: XPL Coating gives you an extra protection on the exterior lenses from dirt, oil and scratches
Phase Corrected prisms: Phase corrected prisms produce images that have better contrast, a higher resolution and better color reproduction
ABBE prisms: ABBE glass prisms reflect much more light to your eyes which will give you much brighter and sharper image.
Advanced FMC: Advanced Fully Multi-Coated lenses gives you better light transmission to bring optimum brightness and true color across the entire light spectrum.
Long Eye Relief: Long eye relief can be particularly important for eyeglass wearers because longer eye relief allows them to still see the entire field of view.
Close Focus: Close focus is important for those who are nature observers and especially important if you are going to watch butterflies or insects
Twist Up Eyecups: Twist up eyecups with intermediate stops allow you to set the eyecups to the ideal eye relief for you eyes
Waterproof: Waterproof to protect the binocular in the harshest weather conditions or if accidentally submerged underwater
Argon Purged: Argon purging gives you better waterproofing and thermal stability

*Meopta MeoStar B1 Plus 15x56 HD*
The MeoStar B1 Plus Binocular represents the pinnacle of premium European optics from Meopta. Built on the legendary B1/B1.1 chassis with locking diopter, the B1 Plus features enhanced optical tolerances to provide even sharper images and greater optical performance. Redesigned exterior rubber armor gives the user a more solid grip, contoured to better fit in the hand for comfortable use in the field. 

Premium European Optics
Aluminum Alloy Body
MeoBright Coatings for Optimal Light Gathering
Fluoride HD lens elements in 10x42, 12x50, and 15x56
Locking Diopter Adjustment
Ergonomically Designed Rubber Armor
 
*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our Latest Sales Flyer*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I really can't imagine using anything smaller than a 15 x 75 binoculars. Even those have a pretty small field of view at that power. I'd like to find a pair with 100 mm objective lenses.


----------

